# Windows 10 frequently running at 100%



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

For some reason my CPU keeps running at 95%-100% even when there are no programs open. A friend told me that it's because Windows 10 is constantly looking for updates, but I can't imagine that it makes the CPU run that high all the time. I've attached some screengrabs for a visual reference.

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have a wireless router? Then maybe you don't need the pocket cloud service that is shown in your CPU 01 and CPU 02 screen shots.


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

I do have a wireless router. Does that mean I can disable Pocket Cloud Service?

In a related question, I tried plugging my laptop directly into the modem with an ethernet cable, but it dropped out all the time. What's up with that? Why would a hard-wired connection drop out?

Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See if this is your Pocket Cloud : http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/PocketCloud-87729-program.aspx

As to why a cable connection drops out - maybe it is a bad cable.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My first guess would be too many startup entries(*MSCONFIG*) and service entries(*SERVICES.MSC*) running in the background.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

flavallee said:


> My first guess would be too many startup entries(*MSCONFIG*) and service entries(*SERVICES.MSC*) running in the background.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I think you're right. I started the computer in Safe Mode, and it ran amazingly fast. How do I know what I can safely disable?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you can submit large enough and readable images of the startup list and services list, I can advise you which startup entries to disable and which service entries to change to Manual.

Windows 10 adds a lot of new service entries that aren't present in Windows 7 and older.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Frank,

Here are the first ten screengrabs out of twenty-nine. I'll post two more messages with the rest. I hope this isn't an overwhelming amount of information to wade through! Thanks so much.


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

flavallee said:


> If you can submit large enough and readable images of the startup list and services list, I can advise you which startup entries to disable and which service entries to change to Manual.
> 
> Windows 10 adds a lot of new service entries that aren't present in Windows 7 and older.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Here's batch two of three.


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's batch three of three.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All the "MSCONFIG" images are unneeded.
It's the "SERVICES" and "STARTUP" images that I need.
Give me some time to review them and then I'll get back to you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click these service entries, one at a time, to open its properties window.
Change "Startup Type" to Manual and then click Apply.
After you're all done, restart the computer.
*Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Adobe Genuine Software Integrity Service
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Downloaded Maps Manager
MBAMService
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Software Protection
Windows Biometric Service*

You have a McAfee suite installed which has added a LOT of running processes in the services list.
I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's one of the primary causes for the high processor usage.

You've got a LOT of programs and add-ons installed that I'm not familiar with, so I don't know if they need to run all the time.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

I changed everything to Manual except Software Protection, which didn't allow me to do so. The CPU is still running at very high rates. Should I maybe check with Dell to see if there are other things I can shut off? Any other suggestions?

Thanks so much.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't see anything in your thread that shows your computer description and its specs, so do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

If it's a factory-brand computer and not a self-built one, also advise what its brand name and model name and model number is.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the text from TSG:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8096 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 943340 MB, Free - 819329 MB; G: Total - 1907184 MB, Free - 1719424 MB; H: Total - 505 MB, Free - 480 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0J58RJ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

It's a Dell Inspiron i5748-5000sLV.

I hope this helps. Thanks again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Dell Inspiron 5748* laptop which supports Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8.1 64-bit and Windows 10 64-bit.

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on yours?

Someone else here was having a similar problem, and I believe it was associated with some application in Windows 10 that was running and needed to be disabled.

I played with Windows 10 for a few months when it was released, but I no longer use it, so I don't have a Windows 10 computer to refer to.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maristredfox (Mar 14, 2008)

The service tag is 3R8MB12 and the express service code is 8177411414.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The service tag is 3R8MB12 and the express service code is 8177411414


Here is the Dell support and drivers site that's assigned only to your *Dell Inspiron 5748* 17.3" laptop.
You might want to add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
According to your laptop's original configuration section, it shipped in December 2014 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
Dell has tested it for and has confirmed that it works okay with Windows 10.

These are the Dell-provided primary Windows for it for Windows 10 64-bit:
Intel Chipset
Intel HD Graphics 4400
Realtek ALC3234 High Definition Audio
Realtek RTL8106E/RTL8111G 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Dell Wireless 1705 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi & Bluetooth
but Windows 10 has possibly updated some or all of them with newer drivers.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

